# The New Golf-Is It Worth The Money?



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

After having a test drive in one a few months ago I have been thinking about one because it is simply the best car I have driven because it was beautifully made,great to drive,comfortable,quiet ect.The one I would go for would be a 2 liter TDI but to get a new on with Air con and some toys is close to 20 grand:doublesho Is this too much money?I would not buy a new one but maybe something like a 6 month old one but I am still undecided.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Would that be for a 170BHP model? 

I wouldn't spend that much personally.. do you do many miles? What about a Mk5 GTI?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

140 one.I do around 9000 miles a year so not too much.I dont think I could afford to insure a GTI:lol:


----------



## smbMR2 (May 11, 2008)

you get what you pay for IMO with German cars, the upside is you won't lose as much money as on a Focus or Astra equivalent...

I've recently bought my first Audi, after hitching a ride in a focus I couldn't believe the difference in quality inside...the focus felt like tin foil in comparison.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes my Toyota feels flimsy compared to the Golf.A TDI Golf dose hold its money very well.


----------



## muddy911 (Mar 29, 2009)

20 grand for a golf, too much


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

muddy911 said:


> 20 grand for a golf, too much


You can spec up a GTI to something like 27 grand:doublesho
What annoys me is that you have to pay 400 quid for air con


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

£20k is a lot to spend on any car. It does sound a lot for a Golf.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Don't know why people even bother with AC in this country. My car has it and I NEVER use it. Never had too.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Modmedia said:


> Don't know why people even bother with AC in this country. My car has it and I NEVER use it. Never had too.


does get pretty hot and sticky sometimes...


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

well there are loads of them on the road so it's a price people are willing to pay. I for a long time wanted a mark 4 golf (5 years ago) but didn't fancy the premium over the the competition. Ended up buying the cheaper alternatives and losing a fortune in depreciation.

3.5 years ago i test drove a mk5 gti, I had to have it regardless of cost. Turns out its the cheapest car I've ever owned. It's still worth a really good amount of money and if i was clever I would have sold it within the first 18 months as it was still fetching what I purchased it for. Yes they are worth the premium and in 3.5 years, its never put a foot wrong once. I'll never buy anything but German again, they justify the extra cost:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have my AC on all the time keeps the windows condensation free.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

this is what your paying 20k for imo:










if that was a ford or vauxhall badge, it would probably be at least 5k cheaper imo


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Modmedia said:


> Don't know why people even bother with AC in this country. My car has it and I NEVER use it. Never had too.


I only use it occasionally but you'd never sell a car without it these days.


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

A/C is very useful for demisting the windows during wet weather. Also with a car with large amount of glass area you do need it IMO.

Back on topic £20000 is way too much for a golf unless it is a GTI.

Ross why don't you look at a MK5 GTI which is a year or two old, you'll be surprised how competetive Insurance quotes can be, just need to shop around.

9000miles a year doesn't really justify a diesel IMO.

Dave


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

fiestadetailer said:


> this is what your paying 20k for imo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They replaced the mk5 because they made almost no money on them. The GTI sold at almost cost price. I've owned both a ford and a vauxhall, my dad has a current astra and IMO they are worlds apart


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The new Golf is a very good car.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Ross being very blunt, can you afford to drop £20k on a car and insure and maintain it?

If the answer is "Yes no problem" and you want a Golf what we think is academic.

If the answer is "Just about" I'd be looking much more closely at the Mk V and cheaper variants as much of the Golf image/prestige is the reliability build quality which is the same whether it's a 1.4 or a GTI/R32.


----------



## al_lotus (Nov 10, 2007)

I've got a mk5 GTi, great car. I had some wacky insurance quotes but it ended up reasonable (£350 i think). Try some of the comparison websites for a quote before discounting it. If you think 20k is too much have a look around for a mk5, the prices may have dropped a bit now the mk6 is out and you could get a good deal


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Ross - dinna be a muppet! Get a MK5 GTi instead. The extra costs a diesel will sting you will take ages to recoup at 9000 miles pa. There's a beaut down here just now at the local dealership - about 18 months old and is the 30th anniversary model. A cracking motor indeed and probably yours for around £16k I think. A no brainer for me.... :thumb:


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

The SEAT Leon FR TDI is a cracking alternative and much better value for money IMO.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Carr20VT said:


> The SEAT Leon FR TDI is a cracking alternative and much better value for money IMO.


They are brilliant cars but you have to step down in quality terms


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> After having a test drive in one a few months ago I have been thinking about one because it is simply the best car I have driven because it was beautifully made,great to drive,comfortable,quiet ect.The one I would go for would be a 2 liter TDI but to get a new on with Air con and some toys is close to 20 grand:doublesho Is this too much money?I would not buy a new one but maybe something like a 6 month old one but I am still undecided.


It is not too much money, cars are going up in price, you do have to be careful with optional extras though, in the MK5 range the 1.4 TSI specced up worked out more expensive than a higher spec GTI, so in effect you are beta testing the 1.4 technology for VW and paying for the privalege, yeah it's a 1.4 vs 2 litre, but when it comes to tax insurance and fuel costs, there is little difference.
But back to your question, for you it won't be worth it,if you get in a car and after a drive you think 'I have got to have one of these' then the price (within limits) does not matter, when I was younger I went through a lot of cars whilst waiting to get the type I wanted and it was a false economy. When I was after a Golf GLS Mk1 I was not aware of the GTI, then by chance I got to drive one that was 23 yrs ago and I promised myself, as long as I could afford one I would have nothing 'less' , and it's like the advert shows, there will be quicker or faster or quieter or more economical etc , but the overall package is what you are buying and in that size of car, it has sort of set a standard.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

As already said mate, if its worth it to you then its worth it ! Personaly I would never buy a brand new car as in most cases it drops a few grand as soon as you drive away from the garage.


----------



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

doesn't the golf start from 13k? that must be the top end GT golf 140bhp


----------



## VWDriver (Mar 5, 2009)

How about this for over priced...

€42,000 = £36,000 and it still hasn't got all the extras like the built in sat nav..

http://www.carzone.ie/search/Volkswagen/Golf-GTi/Golf--NO/200928194577167/advert?channel=CARS

I've got the Mark 5 1.4 TSI smashing car.. would highly recogmend..!

just the norm here in ireland... get ripped off for everything..


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

uruk hai said:


> As already said mate, if its worth it to you then its worth it ! Personaly I would never buy a brand new car as in most cases it drops a few grand as soon as you drive away from the garage.


I used to say that I would never have a brand new car, in fact when I got the present car I could have paid off my mortage and still ket my reasonably new MK4 turbo, I don't think I would get anything unless I could comfortably afford it, my youngest bro just talks himself out of getting a lot of things, ut lets bing it down to a smaller cost level, say wax for instance, you could buy a tub for £20 or you could get one for £30, but what will you do with the remaining £10 ? when in the back of your mind you really wanted to £30 tub. If the OP is going to struggle with the purchase he will not be content with it compared to a lower cost vehicle, I have never visted the Shetlands but I know here on the mainland, I will travel to Swindon or Preston from Brum without a 2nd thought as whether it be long or short drives the pleasure of the ownership and drive outweighs having the few grand in the bank earning next to no interest and sitting doing nowt.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

20k, you could walk into Audi Glasgow and walk out with a very nice car


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Avanti said:


> I used to say that I would never have a brand new car, in fact when I got the present car I could have paid off my mortage and still ket my reasonably new MK4 turbo, I don't think I would get anything unless I could comfortably afford it, my youngest bro just talks himself out of getting a lot of things, ut lets bing it down to a smaller cost level, say wax for instance, you could buy a tub for £20 or you could get one for £30, but what will you do with the remaining £10 ? when in the back of your mind you really wanted to £30 tub. If the OP is going to struggle with the purchase he will not be content with it compared to a lower cost vehicle, I have never visted the Shetlands but I know here on the mainland, I will travel to Swindon or Preston from Brum without a 2nd thought as whether it be long or short drives the pleasure of the ownership and drive outweighs having the few grand in the bank earning next to no interest and sitting doing nowt.


I agree with you mate, its just a personal thing that I get every time I go the auction and see what you can a 1 year old car for :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

winrya said:


> well there are loads of them on the road so it's a price people are willing to pay. I for a long time wanted a mark 4 golf (5 years ago) but didn't fancy the premium over the the competition. Ended up buying the cheaper alternatives and losing a fortune in depreciation.
> 
> 3.5 years ago i test drove a mk5 gti, I had to have it regardless of cost. Turns out its the cheapest car I've ever owned. It's still worth a really good amount of money and if i was clever I would have sold it within the first 18 months as it was still fetching what I purchased it for. Yes they are worth the premium and in 3.5 years, its never put a foot wrong once. I'll never buy anything but German again, they justify the extra cost:thumb:


Thats how I felt when I went from Triumphs , Hillmans, Vauxhall and loads of other cars I owned prior , since then I have only owned VW and will let it run to the ground f I cannot afford another .


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I have my AC on all the time keeps the windows condensation free.


The glass will remain condensation free if it is kept clean.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Avanti said:


> The glass will remain condensation free if it is kept clean.


Depends what he's doing in the car :lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

uruk hai said:


> Depends what he's doing in the car :lol:


Heh heh , indeed, but IIRC he does not have a GF or a F buddy


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

Got my first ever golf last June (in fact VW) and its the best car i've driven the build quality is fantastic and i've had no probs - done 24k miles in - 1.9TDi Match

Not sure i'd pay for a Mk6 at the moment as they are quite pricey but my next will def be a Mk5 GTI or Mk6 GTD depending on how flash with the cash i'm being!!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I must admit I would be hard pushed to pay 20k for a Golf. But I am in the camp of I wouldn't buy new. Just a quick look around shows you can get a hell of alot of car for 20k and my choice would be this

http://search.autotrader.co.uk/es-uk/www/cars/VOLKSWAGEN+PHAETON/Ne-2-4-5-6-7-8-27-44-49-53-61-64-67-103-133-146-236,N-240-4294948303-4294966886/advert.action?R=200925336495662&distance=124&postcode=dh76nn&channel=CARS&make=VOLKSWAGEN&model=PHAETON&min_pr=&max_pr=&max_mileage=&vehicleYearOfManufacture=2007&vehicleRegLetter=07

Some poor sap payed well over 40k for that 2 years ago. But that would be my choice as I like big cars (or an A8 but was wanting to stay with the VW theme)
Golf wise, oh my for 20k the world is your oyster

http://search.autotrader.co.uk/es-uk/www/cars/VOLKSWAGEN+GOLF/Ne-2-4-5-6-7-8-27-44-49-53-61-64-67-103-133-146-236,N-175-240-4294966835-4294966886/advert.action?R=200931338835424&distance=268&postcode=dh76nn&channel=CARS&make=VOLKSWAGEN&model=GOLF&min_pr=&max_pr=18000&max_mileage=&vehicleYearOfManufacture=2006&vehicleRegLetter=56

3 years old, been nowhere at 18k miles and heard one of these at full chat the other day:argie: what a noise. If running costs are an issue then there are cheaper ones with a bit more milage and the money saved can go to petrol or get the GTI.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

Avanti said:


> Heh heh , indeed, but IIRC he does not have a GF or a F buddy


no but he sits and heavy breaths in his car sitting in tesco car park :lol:


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

I bought a brand new golf 2.0tdi gt sport back in jan and i absolutely love it and dont regret buying it at all. I am a car salesman so i know all about depreciation but i was in the market for a new car always liked the look of the golf so i went and bought it yeah its going to depreciate but what do i care i dont work long hours to earn good money to not spend it on something i want!


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

David said:


> no but he sits and heavy breaths in his car sitting in tesco car park :lol:


I'm gonna ask her, I'm gonna ask her, I'm gonna ask her................

£20 cashback please (sorry Ross, only kidding):lol::lol:

BTW is there any update on that front?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

BENJY said:


> so i went and bought it yeah its going to depreciate but what do i care i dont work long hours to earn good money to not spend it on something i want!


Exactly! I remember when I got mine and how many were telling me what nice cars I could get for 3/5 of the price, I asked them what would I do with the 'change' nobody could give a good answer , yes in the 4yrs odd I have 'lost' 10k but at the 2k per annum, it has been well worth it:thumb:


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

I've seen a few mk6 GTIs and had a seat in one today. They are lovely and look brilliant in the flesh.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I like the look of the new Golf and it has DLR's which I think every car should have.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

DLR's look a bit "chavvy" if you ask me. A bit like the LEDs on Audi. Deary me how things went downhill after the Mk3.

The Mk6 is certainly a nice improvement over the Mk5 though.


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

I'd pay more for a VW / Audi / Seat / Skoda because the quality and reliability is there, but I wouldn't pay £20k for a new one, I'd do as everyone else recommends and buy a used MK5 or even a MK4.

Personally I don't like the MK6, I think it's not particually 'Golf like', and if others think as I do I believe that it won't be too long until VW make some revisions or supersede it with the MK7. Even the advertising, which VW are masters at, misses the mark for me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

Intresting, I think the Mk6 has some nice subtle refinements (particularily the interior doesn't look as cheapo) over the Mk5. I can see how some find the exterior a bit questionable though.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

This thing about VW's and Audi's holding onto there money is an illusion, I have lost more money on my last two cars Mk5 Golf GT TD and an Audi A3 SLine than any other ford, people think they hold onto there money and as a percentage they do but in terms of ££££ thry actually lose more. 20k on a Golf is a lot of money, you are better off picking a 12 month old example up. And forget the diesel on that mileage, even i cover more than that and am prepared for the running costs of the Cupra. I would give serious consideration to the Skoda Octavia over the Golf.


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

I have one as a company car and too be honest I like it. It comes with all the toys DVD, Sat Nav and big alloys I've got he 2.0 Turbo Derv. Yes it's 20k but its a big car for that.

My car last week.


----------



## Star2 (Aug 20, 2008)

Avanti said:


> The glass will remain condensation free if it is kept clean.


Untrue regrettably!


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Star2 said:


> Untrue regrettably!


absolutely. clean a mirror and breath on it....



SteveTDCi said:


> This thing about VW's and Audi's holding onto there money is an illusion


same as the reliability....

but they are still the "man in the street's" choice of car. my surfing/fishing/going down the tip Golf is worth more than I paid for it 18 months ago - no-one would pay anything close what mine costs for any other similar car, just because of the badge.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

With regards to VW holding their value, I bought a new Mk5 Golf 2.0GT TDi 4motion in Sept. 05 for £19k and was offered between £13 and £15k in p/ex 9 mth/9k miles later depending on which car I was looking at (from a Focus ST to an S type Jag).


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Star2 said:


> Untrue regrettably!


Not in my experience, the only time mine steams up, is if I have had a session up the chase, or otherwise been sitting in the car for long periods, but the a/c is not required to be on permamently , that I can tell you :thumb:


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Avanti said:


> Not in my experience, the only time mine steams up, is if I have had a session up the chase, or otherwise been sitting in the car for long periods, but the a/c is not required to be on permamently , that I can tell you :thumb:


:lol:


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

RosswithaOCD said:


> You can spec up a GTI to something like 27 grand:doublesho
> What annoys me is that you have to pay 400 quid for air con


You can spec a Focus to nearly 30. Double:doublesho


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ross , so after the lengthy thread have yo decided if you are going to sign on the dotted line or not? Would hate to see this as another troll thread


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

No still undecided.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Daffy said:


> You can spec a Focus to nearly 30. Double:doublesho


Yeah Foci are overpriced new.

Personally I wouldn't buy ANY car new. I've been looking at swapping my Focus for a new car. And what I found was a top of the range 2.0TDCi Titanium 5dr, with a couple of options (Talking 21-24k spanking) can be had at 8 months and 5-9k miles for as little as £11995! Amazing drop in value and a lot of car for the money.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Yup. like most I would say unless you absolutely need a new car right now, you should wait 6 months to get a better deal.

Iminterested in getting the mk7 polo blue-motion tree hugger edition that comes out around december and I know the salesman will be saying "I ant offer a discont sir, its a new VW" so I will wait till they arnt such a rarity and can play one dealer against the other.

Buy it now and you will pay a high "want it" tax.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Ross, weren't you worried a few weeks ago that you were going to lose your job?

Maybe I've missed something.


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

Sorry to drop into the thread and be negative, but why would anyone, except a history teacher, want a new Volkswagen, that wasn't a GTI, or didn't have a V10 engine? It's just another white good that will soon grow to be boring after a month or so of ownership.

I'd save yourself a packet and go used. Mk5 GTI. I've just gone onto VW.co.uk/used/search, and found a Mk5 GTI, with 22k, on a 55, in silver with something called vienna leather.... for £13,995. CD changer, heated leather, winter pack, parking sensors. Only 189g/km, and these are suprisingly economical.


----------



## Star2 (Aug 20, 2008)

Tom_O said:


> Sorry to drop into the thread and be negative, but *why would anyone, except a history teacher, want a new Volkswagen*, that wasn't a GTI, or didn't have a V10 engine? It's just another white good that will soon grow to be boring after a month or so of ownership.


:lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

£13,995 for a Mk5 is still crazy in my opinion, if I had to choose between Mk4/5/6 i'd much rather get a top of the range Mk4 for almost a quarter of the price, and pay hardly any depriciation over a year or two either!


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

PaulGTI said:


> Iminterested in getting the mk7 polo blue-motion tree hugger edition that comes out around december and I know the salesman will be saying "I ant offer a discont sir, its a new VW" so I will wait till they arnt such a rarity and can play one dealer against the other.


have you driven one? it makes the old prius look sporty and interesting :lol:

they will be in short supply for ages, and i would guess VW will give dealerships allocations. and then if the dealers can't get them it doesn't matter how much playing off you do. Pretty much all small cars are difficult to get a discount on at the mo, as many have 3+ month lead times.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Girl I work with paid £14k for a 57 reg 2.0TDi with only 7,000 on the clock. Still smells new inside.

Better than paying £20k!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

i think most cars are over priced these days if you pay list price.If you like the car buy one it's your money you are spending you get to many conflicting opinions asking other people.The mk4 golf sitting on big rims and lowered suspension is the best looking golf imo gti version of course the one i would have:thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I would never ever buy a new car again. I bought a one owner FSH Golf V6 4Motion last Nov, heated beige leather, cruise, auto wipers, full climate control etc etc for £2800. It averages 29mpg and whilst I expect to replace things, overall running costs once you factor in depreciation are very low.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Ross said:


> What annoys me is that you have to pay 400 quid for air con


It's cheaper.....much cheaper to open the windows!! :lol: :lol:

But getting back to the question, I've driven a few Golfs MK5 & MK6 & think they're fantastic to drive (and underated) but there's no way I'd pay £20k odd for one, hence brand new.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Well Frothey, there is a time and a place to discuss things, this being the place to discuss VW Golfs.

Seems pointless starting a new thread up when I can discuss what I need to in this one.


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

I had a Mk6 Golf and TBH... £20k is a lot but saying that it's not _that_ much more than it's competitors - everything has gone up in price. Would I spend the extra over the Smegane or ****us? Hell yes. Mine was lovely. Ask Russ :thumb:


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Bought a MK5 R32 a few weeks back.. Am I happy with it? Hmmmmm.

Wish I had bought a 535D Touring like I was going to! What a tube!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I am thinking about a Seat Leon FR TDI 170 now.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Ross said:


> Well I am thinking about a Seat Leon FR TDI 170 now.


Did you ever buy the Golf?

I read a few earlier posts and you were in the process of test driving one last year.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Corsa D-Driver said:


> Well Frothey, there is a time and a place to discuss things, this being the place to discuss VW Golfs.
> 
> Seems pointless starting a new thread up when I can discuss what I need to in this one.


So what do you want to discuss?

Personally (and speaking as an owner) I think all the German stuff is overrated/overpriced - people get suckered into the badge. They are nice, but whether they are worth the extra is debatable. What does a reasonable spec new Polo cost now? £15k? Lot of money for a small not particularly economical car.....

Not sure how something can be under-rated and at the same time not worth the money though.....


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ross said:


> You can spec up a GTI to something like 27 grand:doublesho
> What annoys me is that you have to pay 400 quid for air con


Dont you live in Shetland? Why do you need air con? :lol:

Get a few years old Golf and be done with it


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

DubbedUP said:


> Bought a MK5 R32 a few weeks back.. Am I happy with it? Hmmmmm.
> 
> Wish I had bought a 535D Touring like I was going to! What a tube!


thats 2 totally different cars! what made you choose the R32?

i can only think it was that sweet noise they make


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

All Golfs come with air con anyhow.

VW's / Golfs over-priced - have you checked the price of mid range models from Ford recently, generally more expensive than the VW


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I think 20k is ALOT of money for ANY shopping car.Be it a merc,beemer or VW.
Id spend it on a proper car,read saloon.But not on something my mum would drive to Sainsburys.Bloody ludicrous.
My car is waay better than any of my mates golfs.It cost less,does better mpg and best of all doesnt rust.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

andy665 said:


> All Golfs come with air con anyhow.
> 
> VW's / Golfs over-priced - have you checked the price of mid range models from Ford recently, generally more expensive than the VW


The equivalent ford is about £2k more than the VW - but ford dealers will give you £5k off before you blink.....


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Corsa D-Driver said:


> Did you ever buy the Golf?
> 
> I read a few earlier posts and you were in the process of test driving one last year.


No I still have my 2 liter diesel Toyota Auris which I have had from new.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm looking at Mk5 GTI's at the moment and I'd be looking at paying an extra £6k over my Megane for similar age and mileage, despite it being slower and not handling as well.

So, I'd just be paying for the badge and some nice plastics on the interior. Not convinced. That said, it will depreciate slower I suspect.

Can you buy an Edition 30 with full leather? I can't stand the standard seats 

Mike - your car was lovely  Great colour too


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RussZS said:


> I'm looking at Mk5 GTI's at the moment and I'd be looking at paying an extra £6k over my Megane for similar age and mileage, despite it being slower and not handling as well.
> 
> So, I'd just be paying for the badge and some nice plastics on the interior. Not convinced. That said, it will depreciate slower I suspect.
> 
> ...


I still enjoy driving mine everytime i get in it, had a Mk1 2 Mk2s Mk4 Mk5 and a Corrado, I promised myself as long as I can afford one I will get one, as for depreciation, guy at work got a new Vaux SRi at the same time I got my car, he sold it for less than £5k and it had only just covered 30K miles, £ for £ he lost more than I possibly would, and as others have pointed out they are placed slightly above the 'average' mass market, whether right or wrong, there are choices of other brands if people don't like what is on the window sticker price


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Indeed, I'm not knocking them at all, lovely cars, I'm just being tight 

I can buy a brand new Focus ST2 for £17k, which is similar money expected for an 08 plate Golf.


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes, Edition 30s came with full leather at the end of the run - or a Pirelli (look at one before dismissing the seats, I loved mine!).

As for the price difference Russ, it's because a Megane's value sinks faster than the Titanic, where the Golf - my Pirelli I did 10k in 6 months in it, bought it from a main dealer for £20k and sold it back to the same dealer for £20k :thumb:

The only car that cost me nothing bar a service and a pair of tyres. And the handling thing is rubbish - the Megane's no better than the Golf, if anything the Golf is more capable as a daily car at the expense of very little on the track (can still **** a wheel!). Even my derv Mk6 was good to throw around corners.

And then there's the fact that you can turn up in a Golf GTI and be treated like a member of society, whereas you roll up in a Megane's 225/230/R26 and you get thrown out because 'we don't serve your type round here'... Ever the more grown-up of the cars!


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I can buy a brand new Focus ST2 for £17k, which is similar money expected for an 08 plate Golf.


And you won't be able to park it anywhere or go anywhere civilised for having an ASBO.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I wanted another golf after the mk4, spec'd up a 170gt to what wanted & it was £22,500 !

That spec is what I have in the Leon, which I got for £16,750. :car:


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=101691


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Perhaps I mean grip rather than handling Mike, but throwing the Golf around left me feeling slightly nervous, particularly on wet roundabouts, but then could have been tyres etc etc.

I agree on the 'image' thing though, and I do want something a bit more 'mature' next, which makes the GTI perfect. I would say that something like a Candy White Edition 30 looks quite lairy though... 

I quite like the interior on the Pirelli Edition, but not the wheels. I'll probably just get a late black GTI with Nav, DSG and Leather, hopefully for £15k or so.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Would you recommend DSG?

Does the Pirelli have the Edition 30's newer turbo? (K04 isn't it?)


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

The tyres make a lot of difference - my old boss' GTI came with one set of tyres and he changed them fairly soon on as he hated them... Was much better. The P-Zero I had on mine were awesome.


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Pirelli has K04 and the DSG is epic... If you want a go of DSG I've got it on the TT and you're welcome to screw the **** off that...


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

i had dsg and would not have it again, to many draw backs and the uncertainty when things feel like they are going wrong.


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

David said:


> thats 2 totally different cars! what made you choose the R32?
> 
> i can only think it was that sweet noise they make


I had a 530D for a couple of years and it was great. I just did not want to be jumping back into the same car again. The BMW was great in the dry (20", 35 profile rear tyre) but in the wet or god forbid the ice and snow we got it was not good at all. So the VW, looks (a bit) sleeper, got loads of potential, well specced (leather, DSG, climate etc) got room for the kids etc... It's just missing something... That noise though! It's bloody amazing, and why I am looking at getting a exhaust for it. The fuel economy is brutal tho!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Modmedia said:


> Don't know why people even bother with AC in this country. My car has it and I NEVER use it. Never had too.


You should run it every now and again to lubricate the seals, plus air con is not just for cold air, you can use it for hot air as well and demisting.

I just leave mine on all the time as it's climate control and at 19c is the perfect temp all year round.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Modmedia said:


> Don't know why people even bother with AC in this country. My car has it and I NEVER use it. Never had too.


If you've got an aluminium gear knob, in a car with black leather seats, you'll appreciate why you need ac


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

As above, you're dreaming if you think you can live without it in a car with black leather in it... My S4 is positively sweaty with it off!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Mike_182 said:


> As above, you're dreaming if you think you can live without it in a car with black leather in it... My S4 is positively sweaty with it off!


The main problem is when you get into the car after it being in the sun all day in temperatures of around ~30ºC. If you want to retain any skin, you need AC.


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh yes! Sticky bum syndrome.


----------



## KEVLO (Oct 7, 2009)

AC is a must for me! cant believe you dont use it

i wouldnt pay 20k for a golf i have one as a company car and dont rate it at all. you could get a very tasty seat leon fr tdi for alot less and they are much better car imo


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

KEVLO said:


> AC is a must for me! cant believe you dont use it
> 
> i wouldnt pay 20k for a golf i have one as a company car and dont rate it at all. you could get a *very tasty seat leon fr tdi* for alot less and they are much better car imo


Thats what I am going for now the 170 TDI which will be a flying machine:lol:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Personally find the new CR diesels to be nicer to drive in 140PS form, the 170 tends to be all or nothing, the 140PS is a nicer all round engine to use


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

As above, drove a 170 common rail and found it a bit tedious!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It has the 'dpf issues' too - my mate has one and drives like a fanny everywhere, rarely letting it come on boost. Then, a few months later he gets the DPF light on his dash - it's clogged up. 

Apparently they don't like remaps either, so some places won't touch them unless they have been de-DPF'd

I'd get a 140 and remap that.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I do think the current Golf 'Match' is a fantastic car with a great spec as standard. You get Bluetooth Phone Prep, Cruise Control, Air Con & Reversing Sensors are a few of the toys amongst this superb car!

I had one out on an extended 24hr test drive in January & in my opinion it really handled very well, felt solid built (well of course it's a VAG!), had plenty of poke (1.6 TDI 105bhp), it is very quiet (even at high speeds) although it does have sharp brakes!  :lol:

I am looking to buy the 1.4 TSI which has 122bhp after being convinced by the test drive, even though that one had a different engine but generally I got a feel for how the car is & liked it very much.

So do I think that the price of nearly £18,000 justifies this car? In my opinion it doesn't, but I'm only saying that because for an extra £5,000 you could get the equally good if not better 'GTD' or 'GTI' which have sports suspension, bodykit & a few more bells & whistles but also featire the 2.0L 170bhp engine! :thumb:

Even though VW's hold their value reasonably well, I fear that with the 'Match' trim this will not be the case largely because VW seem to have produced a hell of a lot of these!!  :lol:

My overall verdict of this car:

9/10


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I thought about changing my e90 330d M sport for golf until i seen the price i never new they were that expensive know, got a shock, i think i will wait for year old 330D M Sport F30 and put on variable suspension, job done.
Ps VW is still fantastic motor had 2 in past


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

There's no way I'd spend 20k when you could get a mint MK5 GTI for £8k. They are cheap cars to run. My dads run one for 4 years and all it's cost is routine maintenance. Biggest bill he's had is 2 front tyres.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes, as a few of you are saying they are quite expensive at nearly £20,000 - but at the end of the day you get what you pay for & that's good solid German quality! :thumb:

It hasn't changed too much from the MK5, the lights seem to be new shaped on front & rear and the grill looks more modern in comparison with the MK5 front which does look a little dated.

I love the interior of the MK6.....it seems to just ooze quality & class!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

is it still the "new" golf Ross was asking seeing this is a 3 yr old thread bumpage? :lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Deano said:


> is it still the "new" golf Ross was asking seeing this is a 3 yr old thread bumpage?


Yes, it is still the current latest Golf shape until the MK7 arrives which some have said is next year?


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Ross said:


> You can spec up a GTI to something like 27 grand:doublesho
> What annoys me is that you have to pay 400 quid for air con


I played that game last night on the VW UK site and managed to get an Edition 35 up to £36k and an R to £46.5k. Stupid money but quite fun when bored, I speced the R with £3.6k special suede seats :doublesho as well as another £13k of extras.
Managed to get the GTD 170 specced the same as the Ed35 but costing more.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> but at the end of the day you get what you pay for & that's good solid German quality! :thumb:


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I love the interior of the MK6.....it seems to just ooze quality & class!


It just seems to ooze boredom and laziness. There's nothing really 'designed', the only redeeming feature of my old Pirelli being the drivetrain, and the only redeeming feature of my old TDI Mk6 being the RNS-510. The standard steering wheel feels like the sort of thing I had in my little yellow car when I was 2, and it was a long way from solidly built - it went in 4 times in 6 months for rattles.

'like a Golf' - please, if I aspired to a Golf I would hope someone would have the decency to shoot me, save me from fetching some beige cords on the way home.

The R seems to be populated by middle-aged men who's wives let them save up for a Porsche thinking they'd never manage it, then told them they couldn't have them, and the GTI is possibly the most moronic way of spending nearly £40k on a car I can think of. I'm looking at buying a much better looking, much more chuckable and much better engine'd equivalent for half the price of the Golf GTI, for one that's barely been run in.

Russ - how many times has your Edition 30 broken now?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

SteveyG said:


>


I saw 2 golf gtd's by the side of the road yesterday, nothing else. Excellent build quality indeed.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Daffy said:


> I played that game last night on the VW UK site and managed to get an Edition 35 up to £36k and an R to £46.5k. Stupid money but quite fun when bored, I speced the R with £3.6k special suede seats :doublesho as well as another £13k of extras.
> Managed to get the GTD 170 specced the same as the Ed35 but costing more.


I done the same with the new Audi A8... I only actually got the stuff I wanted, and the final cost was.... £148k...



:lol:

:wall::wall::wall::wall:

:thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> I saw 2 golf gtd's by the side of the road yesterday, nothing else. Excellent build quality indeed.


I think the whole German build quality thing is starting to become a myth. Sure they can be great cars when they work, but they still go wrong and there are still plenty of duds or even badly designed/manufactured cars.


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

Agreed. Total myth. 

I got fed up of paying so much more for perceived quality at the detriment of actual quality.

So I bought a Nissan Qashqai+2 for much less than the "equivalent" Golf, despite the Golf being much smaller and much lower spec.

It might not have the latest engineering in the way the grab handles are damped but as a family car it does indeed **** all over the VW, particularly when broker deals smooth the small % depreciation delta.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I got a Subaru Legacy instead I wanted something reliable and not overrated


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ross said:


> I got a Subaru Legacy instead I wanted something reliable and not overrated


You got one? Must have missed that...


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Ross said:


> I got a Subaru Legacy*,* instead I wanted something reliable and not overrated


What did you get instead?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

OvlovMike said:


> It just seems to ooze boredom and laziness. There's nothing really 'designed', the only redeeming feature of my old Pirelli being the drivetrain, and the only redeeming feature of my old TDI Mk6 being the RNS-510. The standard steering wheel feels like the sort of thing I had in my little yellow car when I was 2, and it was a long way from solidly built - it went in 4 times in 6 months for rattles.
> 
> 'like a Golf' - please, if I aspired to a Golf I would hope someone would have the decency to shoot me, save me from fetching some beige cords on the way home.
> 
> The R seems to be populated by middle-aged men who's wives let them save up for a Porsche thinking they'd never manage it, then told them they couldn't have them, and the GTI is possibly the most moronic way of spending nearly £40k on a car I can think of. I'm looking at buying a much better looking, much more chuckable and much better engine'd equivalent for half the price of the Golf GTI, for one that's barely been run in.


It's all opinion at the end of the day, think what you like about the Golf but I love it.

Yes, it still looks like the MK5 in some ways but I do think VW have made an effort to 'modernise' the whole car (certainly the curved lights & grill are evident.)

You may not like the interior but to me that is what I think is a step up on the MK6 in general. It looks solid, sophisticated & modern while at the same time gives a slight hint of an Audi interior (being slightly similar.)

The only thing I don't like about the Golf is that they are overpriced IMO, even the entry level 'S' trim costs around £15,000 & you don't even get much kit in that trim for the money. So in that respect you would feel hard done by as an owner where you could have had a car for the same price (or cheaper) which offered more kit in it.

Ach......like any car, you take a chance on it.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Using that spade you got for your birthday??
VWs are alright but they certainly aint "premium" Like their price might lead you to believe.
Too many about for that.To be fair They seem to have dropped lucky with this reliability thing,my pugs have been nothing but reliable but of course they arent in with the fanbois.Yet I know of people that have had catastrophic reliability issues with not only VWs but with other german marques and yet people **** themselves over them.

I want a new car.
Get a golf get a golf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! whilst vigorously spanking a certain appendage.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

VW'S are screwed well and built solid from the factory, but every car on the market, has a problem, I must admit they are expensive to buy, the new diesel engines are smoother and refined than the 1.9 litre ones, these are 16 valve ones, plenty of room inside, and are a joy to drive.

But one car that really ticks all the boxes for me, is the BMW'S i find the drive of these are more rewarding, end of the day, I'm not sure how you drive your cars, But BMW'S i find there dashboard more easily laid out and less clatter, and have smooth punchy engines, and the handling is sharper than the VW'S on the market, plus the I control is a nice feature to use on them as well, I like BMW'S alot.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

OvlovMike said:


> It just seems to ooze boredom and laziness. There's nothing really 'designed', the only redeeming feature of my old Pirelli being the drivetrain, and the only redeeming feature of my old TDI Mk6 being the RNS-510. The standard steering wheel feels like the sort of thing I had in my little yellow car when I was 2, and it was a long way from solidly built - it went in 4 times in 6 months for rattles.
> 
> 'like a Golf' - please, if I aspired to a Golf I would hope someone would have the decency to shoot me, save me from fetching some beige cords on the way home.
> 
> ...


Time to put your tweed back on mr mike...

oh i have some news for you Mr Mike Re: C30


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

OvlovMike said:


> It just seems to ooze boredom and laziness. There's nothing really 'designed', the only redeeming feature of my old Pirelli being the drivetrain, and the only redeeming feature of my old TDI Mk6 being the RNS-510. The standard steering wheel feels like the sort of thing I had in my little yellow car when I was 2, and it was a long way from solidly built - it went in 4 times in 6 months for rattles.
> 
> 'like a Golf' - please, if I aspired to a Golf I would hope someone would have the decency to shoot me, save me from fetching some beige cords on the way home.
> 
> ...


EEK!! Attitude problem for Mike!!



Ross said:


> I got a Subaru Legacy instead I wanted something reliable and not overrated


Ross you have a car thats ancient in terms of design, ancient in terms of technology, ancient in terms of engine

Come on grow up.


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Ross you have a car thats ancient in terms of design, ancient in terms of technology, ancient in terms of engine
> Come on grow up.


I'd rather have something as ancient as a Subaru centre diff set up than the useless Haldex, however "new" it is.


----------



## N2eav (Sep 30, 2011)

i would say to go for a skoda it is same car but lower cost. i might just be saying that cause i have one and folks run aboput in one to.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

nickfrog said:


> I'd rather have something as ancient as a Subaru centre diff set up than the useless Haldex, however "new" it is.


quite a list of haldex users mind you...

Audi A3 quattro
Audi S3
Audi Q3
Audi TT quattro
SEAT León 4
SEAT Altea Freetrack 4
SEAT Alhambra 4
Škoda Octavia 4x4
Škoda Superb 4x4
Škoda Yeti 4x4 (Haldex Fourth Gen)
VW Golf R
VW Bora 4motion
VW New Beetle RSi
VW Passat 4motion B6 Platform
VW Sharan 4motion
VW Tiguan
Volkswagen Golf 4motion IV
VW Multivan 4motion
VW Caddy 4motion
VW Transporter 4motion
(Yet to be released
Volvo Cars
Volvo S40 AWD
Volvo V50 AWD
Volvo S60 AWD
Volvo S60R AWD
Volvo XC60 (Haldex Fourth Gen)
Volvo V70 AWD
Volvo S70 AWD
Volvo V70R AWD
Volvo XC70 (Second Gen 2003-2005, Third Gen 2006+)
Volvo S80 AWD
Volvo XC90 (Haldex Second Gen)
Ford
Ford Taurus
Ford Freestyle
Ford Kuga
Mercury Montego
Tata
Land Rover LR2
Saab Automobile
Saab 9-3 XWD 2.0T (2009, 2010) Turbo4 (2011-), Aero XWD (2008) (Haldex Fourth Gen without eLSD)
Saab 9-3 Turbo X, Aero XWD (2009-), 9-3X (2010-) (Haldex Fourth Gen with eLSD)
Saab 9-5 Turbo6 (2011-) (Haldex Fourth Gen without eLSD)
Saab 9-5 Aero (2010-) (Haldex Fourth Gen with eLSD)
Saab 9-4X XWD (Haldex Fourth Gen with eLSD)
Bugatti
Veyron
Lamborghini
Aventador LP700-4
GM
Opel Insignia (Haldex Fourth Gen.)
Buick Lacrosse (Haldex Fourth Gen.)
Cadillac SRX (Haldex Fourth Gen.)

:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The golf isn't the greatest car in the world but it does the job well. 2 years ago I swapped from using focus's to golfs because the costs were way to high, yes you can get discounts on the focus but p11d and national insurance are all based on the p11d list price. The rental rates are slightly better and the golf is way better on fuel. This makes whole life costs in favour of the golf.

Whilst the focus offers a better drive when you are spending time on a motorway going around corners is the last thing on your mind, comfy seats,quite cabins cruise control etc all help. Not having to go to a dealer every 12500 miles also helps, the longer services mean less time off the road which means more productivity. The dealers are better which means drivers don't bang there heads against a wall and the car comes back clean. The spec of the match is better than the style model we were using. Vauxhall and Citroen throw good discounts at charities but whole life costs are against them. The Koreans whilst are improving still don't quite have the build quality of the golf and they are getting very expensive, people still have an issue with them, the same applies to skoda. So for us a golf keeps 80% of the drivers happy whilst saving us money.... With a company car I bet 99% would never refuse a golf, try that with a Volvo,skoda,Kia etc


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> The golf isn't the greatest car in the world but it does the job well. 2 years ago I swapped from using focus's to golfs because the costs were way to high, yes you can get discounts on the focus but p11d and national insurance are all based on the p11d list price. The rental rates are slightly better and the golf is way better on fuel. This makes whole life costs in favour of the golf.
> 
> Whilst the focus offers a better drive when you are spending time on a motorway going around corners is the last thing on your mind, comfy seats,quite cabins cruise control etc all help. Not having to go to a dealer every 12500 miles also helps, the longer services mean less time off the road which means more productivity. *The dealers are better which means drivers don't bang there heads against a wall and the car comes back clean*. The spec of the match is better than the style model we were using. Vauxhall and Citroen throw good discounts at charities but whole life costs are against them. The Koreans whilst are improving still don't quite have the build quality of the golf and they are getting very expensive, people still have an issue with them, the same applies to skoda. So for us a golf keeps 80% of the drivers happy whilst saving us money.... With a company car I bet 99% would never refuse a golf, try that with a Volvo,skoda,Kia etc


:tumbleweed: i am sorry but :lol: and also as for servicing a change of cambelt every 4 years iirc.? that soon whacks up cost.

tell that bit in bold to my relatives VW dealer, who are an arrogant bunch of so and so's the sales guy they bought it off when they had a problem at about a week or so old was to brush them off as if they had not bought a car, no help what so ever not considering both of them are in their 80's absolutely disgusting service. In addition, the car came back once filthy. so everything you have said is my experience of one.

The ride is a joke tbh.

If people have an issue with a brand image that is there problem.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't disagree about the brand image, but why do sales people love the 3 series ? Some ford dealers are hopeless, we have a c max that keeps filling up with water, it's been off the road for 4 weeks and in the first rainfall it's filled up with water, the dealer is completely useless and cannot care less, vw dealers, well I cannot comment on them as we haven't had an issue yet.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> I don't disagree about the brand image, but why do sales people love the 3 series ? Some ford dealers are hopeless, we have a c max that keeps filling up with water, it's been off the road for 4 weeks and in the first rainfall it's filled up with water, the dealer is completely useless and cannot care less, vw dealers, well I cannot comment on them as we haven't had an issue yet.


I think a lot of it with cars for every day that unless you want that car is down to the dealers unless you have a particular garage you always use, my mini experience from HJ well was a royal **** up i nearly bought one following looking at the c30 but did they ring when they were supposed to no.

they lost £15K or so off me and i went back the the volvo dealer in about 3 days and put the money on a c30! i have not had one problem with the dealers resolving the odd few well known hickups with the 2.0D (and tbh i know of few cars these days without some well known issues).

oh the list of issues on our relatives golf goes on the little sh*t is for sale soon :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

You wouldn't touch the Volvo dealer around here  the ford dealer is crap but 15 miles down the road they are great, the best dealer I ever dealt with was jaguar Coventry, really helpful, so to was rm fisher where I got the seat from, but seat in peterborough are awful by all accounts


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> You wouldn't touch the Volvo dealer around here  the ford dealer is crap but 15 miles down the road they are great, the best dealer I ever dealt with was jaguar Coventry, really helpful, so to was rm fisher where I got the seat from, but seat in peterborough are awful by all accounts


see what i mean. :thumb: luckily mine is also a jag dealer pahaha


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

So is our Volvo dealer, it's squeezed between that and a landrover and opposite Toyota


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> quite a list of haldex users mind you...
> Loads of cars, mainly Golfs


That doesn't help the Haldex being anything but useless as very slow to react.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

nickfrog said:


> That doesn't help the Haldex being anything but useless as very slow to react.


I wasn't saying it was good or bad... just saying there is a lot of cars using it now...

:thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Well I had a drive in a brand new '12 plate' Golf 'GT' 2.0L TDI (140bhp) today (identical to the one pictured below) & as soon as I sat in it I did think to myself that this car just is pure luxury with a classy interior.

I do think that the lack of kit in it is disappointing given the spec status of the car, although it does have the bluetooth phone kit (which is a must for me) so that's ok.

Another thing I like is that it advises you when to change gear which VW claim is down to helping maintain fuel economy, a very good & useful feature! :thumb:

The six speed manual gear box was nice & tight which also made my drive in it pleasant, although saying that the clutch is fairly light.

So yes, the 'GT' gets 10/10 from me! :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

not really finding anything impressive in that tbh.

oh and last time i drove a car with the rev thing for changing gear it irritated me beyond anything...

do these even have speed limit recognition tech?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> not really finding anything impressive in that tbh.


It's all down to personal taste & opinion chap, I like it and that's all that matters.

It's not as if I'm trying to flog you the car!! :lol:



Ninja59 said:


> do these even have speed limit recognition tech?


Not sure what you mean by that?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> It's all down to personal taste & opinion chap, I like it and that's all that matters.
> 
> It's not as if I'm trying to flog you the car!! :lol:
> 
> Not sure what you mean by that?


I am just providing an opinion, if that is a new car i would expect a heck of lot more kit! And tbh compared with some features of new cars that seems well behind!


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

nickfrog said:


> That doesn't help the Haldex being anything but useless as very slow to react.


I used to work on the docks that stored all the vw's, audi's n skodas that came off the ships for the uk market.

They (and this might scare a few detailers lol) used to come in thick transit wax which used to get steam cleaned off with water and parafin. Anyway as you can imagine the wax used to fall to the floor and make things interesting (fun) when having to drive the cars after de-wax.

The audi was outstanding, the quattro system was almost like a knee jerk reaction, as soon as the front slips, bang, the rears grip and off you went (with the traction control off they spun up very well indeed so you could drift them for ages lol)

The VW's and skoda no matter what it was from the golf, transporter or the octacia they always took an age for the 4 wheel drive to kick in. Sometime you could be sat there with the front wheels losing grip for nearly a second before the rears would kick in.

Not sure why maybe someone can shed light on it without going too off topic.

Will this new golf come with 4 motion?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> If that is a new car i would expect a heck of lot more kit! And tbh compared with some features of new cars that seems well behind!


That's what I'm saying!

The 'GT' is abviously one trim higher than the 'Match' so I was very surprised when I got in it looking for the usual kit that the Match comes with to find that it seriously lacked!!

It's crazy, the Match is around £4-5k cheaper than the GT yet it comes with more kit? 

Still, it was nice to drive but I'd rather have the Match or GTD.  :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> I am just providing an opinion, if that is a new car i would expect a heck of lot more kit! And tbh compared with some features of new cars that seems well behind!


Quicker than your ovlov though nay? 

Saying that, i'd rather have your ovlov, or better still the new focus for a car in comparable class.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Most things are quicker than Ninja's Ovlov, its off to a bad start being a cylinder down!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

VW sell off run? crazy logic....

I am no VW fan, but mainly because of my relatives experience dealing with the VW dealer...so tbh i do not fully know.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Another thing I like is that it advises you when to change gear which VW claim is down to helping maintain fuel economy, a very good & useful feature! :thumb:


As soon as a car tells me to do that, i'll bounce it off the rev limiter until it dies.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> Most things are quicker than Ninja's Ovlov, its off to a bad start being a cylinder down!


coming from you sometimes almost ironic.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> As soon as a car tells me to do that, i'll bounce it off the rev limiter until it dies.


you gonna mod the 350Z to do that then?


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> coming from you sometimes almost ironic.


But correct!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> you gonna mod the 350Z to do that then?


No. For you it would be a pointless exercise though, it doesn't make enough power to consume any diesel :wave:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Getting back to the original thread title question of 'Is It Worth The Money?' I would say that depending on the trim of Golf you buy & condition/mileage etc it should achieve good residual value as VW's seem to have a reputation for keeping their value on _most_ of the range of cars.

So yes, IMO I think the new Golf is worth the money! :thumb:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Getting back to the original thread title question of 'Is It Worth The Money?' I would say that depending on the trim of Golf you buy & condition/mileage etc it should achieve good residual value as VW's seem to have a reputation for keeping their value on _most_ of the range of cars.
> 
> So yes, IMO I think the new Golf is worth the money! :thumb:


I disagree, but then again, based on the depreciation of cars as soon as they roll out of a showroom, very few cars are worth their money new.

Buy at 18 months or 2 year, and let some other fool take the hit.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The match is a good spec, it's a shame they only do it in the hatch, we have to use the se in estate trim but the hatches they we do have are well liked.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Furring LOL at pure luxury. I think you might **** yourself in a 7-series, let alone a Rolls.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Buy a Porsche911 c4s instead Ross 20k is too much, there are a few under 20k


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Another thing I like is that it advises you when to change gear which VW claim is down to helping maintain fuel economy, a very good & useful feature! :thumb:


Just to give my 2p about this "feature", it doesn't really give real world better fuel economy, and TBH, in some situations it's quite dangerous, as people just believe whatever it says…

Case in point (I now have a few of the VW bluemotions in our fleet), but the new bluemotion estate…

I was driving yesterday, the dashboard says 5th gear… fine…. But then we reach a small incline, and the engine starts to labour…. Car still says 5th gear…. MPG is getting lower and lower as the engine struggles more and more….

I knock it down to 4th (as any good driver would), the engine runs fine, the MPG rises back up, but the dashboard isn't happy, it want's 5th gear!!!!

:wall::wall::wall::wall:

It's an OK feature, but not gospel… it tries to get you to change up ASAP, which again… isn't really the way to drive a car….. and it can't deal with what is happening in real life, only what's on the computers etc etc….

:thumb:



Paintmaster1982 said:


> The audi was outstanding, the quattro system was almost like a knee jerk reaction, as soon as the front slips, bang, the rears grip and off you went (with the traction control off they spun up very well indeed so you could drift them for ages lol)
> 
> The VW's and skoda no matter what it was from the golf, transporter or the octacia they always took an age for the 4 wheel drive to kick in. Sometime you could be sat there with the front wheels losing grip for nearly a second before the rears would kick in.
> 
> Not sure why maybe someone can shed light on it without going too off topic.


Most of the Audis still use the "old" quattro system, new VWs etc use the haldex... that is the difference... 

quattro is a full time 4x4 system using open diffs and a central torsen one

the haldex is a part time (or when needed) 4x4 system, again with open diffs, but no central one, this is replaced by a computer and a multi plate clutch



> How: Normally front-wheel drive vehicle. A Haldex Traction LSC unit may divert up to a maximum 100% of the torque to the rear axle as conditions warrant. Many people find the torque distribution on Haldex Traction systems confusing. Under normal operating conditions, the Haldex LSC clutch operates at 5% (divide 5% between front and rear, and 97.5% torque goes to the front, and 2.5% goes to the rear). Under adverse conditions where both front wheels lose traction, the Haldex clutch can lock at 100% clamping force. This means, that since there is no torque transferred to the front axle, all torque (minus losses) must be transferred to the rear axle. The torque split between left and right wheels is achieved with a conventional open differential. If one side of the driven axle loses grip, then the Electronic Differential Lock (EDL) controls this. EDL brakes a single spinning wheel, and therefore torque gets transferred to the opposite wheel via the open differential. On all transverse-engined cars with the Haldex Traction LSC four-wheel drive system, the EDL only controls the front wheels, and not the rear.
> 
> The Haldex Traction system is more reactive than preventative, in that there must be a difference in slip (or rotational speed) of the two axle systems before the Haldex operates and sends torque to the rear axle. This is not the same as wheel spin, as the system can react in less than the full rotation of any wheel on the vehicle. The Torsen's permanent 'full-time' even torque split under non-slipping conditions makes slipping less likely to start.


:thumb:


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

The difference is normally related to whether the engine is Longitudinal or Transverse.
For example Audis with a Transverse engine such as the A3 use the Haldex system, and likewise VWs such as the Passat (pre B6 when the engine layout changed) which had longitudinal engine used a Torsen based system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Just to give my 2p about this "feature", it doesn't really give real world better fuel economy, and TBH, in some situations it's quite dangerous, as people just believe whatever it says…
> 
> Case in point (I now have a few of the VW bluemotions in our fleet), but the new bluemotion estate…
> 
> ...





NickP said:


> The difference is normally related to whether the engine is Longitudinal or Transverse.
> For example Audis with a Transverse engine such as the A3 use the Haldex system, and likewise VWs such as the Passat (pre B6 when the engine layout changed) which had longitudinal engine used a Torsen based system.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool thanks to both for the answer to this. I prefere the quattro system to be honest.


----------

